# Saurian Enterprises: CUSTOM BUILD VIVARIUM.



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey Everyone!

I decided I would have Patrick at Saurian Enterprises, Inc build me a Custom tank. OH MAN WAS IT. WORTH IT!! OMG. now I have to get this thing planted!! fans, lighting, misting, moonlights, are in the canopy. I need imput with plants, what frogs would look awesome in this tank?? i will take progression photos as i go along!! Build is 40 X 24 X 48 tall


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

INSANE! That is stunning. I would put very few plants so the tree doesn't get hidden. Dare I ask how much?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Holy freaking cow. Subscribed. I NEED to see where this is going.

Jake


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

JeremyHuff said:


> INSANE! That is stunning. I would put very few plants so the tree doesn't get hidden. Dare I ask how much?


Price was not bad considering ( what He did to this!!) He did a build for me 5 years ago ( WHICH NEVER WARPED like people said it would) because of the Acrylic factor! 

$8,000 But thats custom ALL OAK canopy, OAK stand, misting system, three nozzles, moonlights on an RF switch. Lighting dusk/dawn effect. fans placed all over to keep the canopy heat down. plumbing, background. The tree itself and sweat poured into it on his part. I am no doubt going back and having him do another one in August!! im droping about 400.00 on plants. but frogs.. he runs an awesome trust worthy business which FOR ME IS WORTH IT!!


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

what frogs should i put in this?? Fine Spot Azureus D. tinctorius??? or should i get some Brazilian yellow heads??? P. terribilis mints or orange???? Bastimentos ?? Dang.. i dont know..


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Whatever species you choose, it should definitely be arboreal. What's the background (not the tree) made of? How are you attaching plants? 

Jake


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I think Bastimentos would be a good choice for sure. Not really enough floor space, especially after plants are in for something large like tinctorius.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

JeremyHuff said:


> I think Bastimentos would be a good choice for sure. Not really enough floor space, especially after plants are in for something large like tinctorius.



Bastis forsure! I think they would look great and their bold!


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

jacobi said:


> Whatever species you choose, it should definitely be arboreal. What's the background (not the tree) made of? How are you attaching plants?
> 
> Jake


 if you look at the pic on the far right. notice the rocks have " ties" they are actually installed ( into the background) with actually very thin small blue water lines fed from the pump at the bottom that goes up ( through the background) and pokes out where those threads are.to feed the plants on the wall. the background is made of frog safe latex, coco fiber, tree fern. serious. it may seem expenssive. but Patrick is so flexible in doing builds cheaper, or more expensive!! even if people dont want a custom build. his frogs are always second to none. i have always had healthy frogs from him over the 6 years i have been dealing with him.


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

ok... im going with you guys.. im taking your advice!! Bastis it is!! so?? Gold dust?? or maybe get some blue Jeans??? which vendor has good Bastis?


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

Patrick has bastis for sale I believe or at least works with them.


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

blue jeans


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

I vote for really group frogs like some Ranitomeya. You'll need species that utilize all space (that crazy beautifull space!) avaliable. Excidobates Mysteriosus, or other activly climbing species. Definitely you need some rare & stunning frogs for such a viv.

Also in such dimentions I think you can try mixing ground dweller frogs like A. Trivitatta or P. Terribilis with true arboreals. But it's a †HERECY† on this forum 
Pay attenting on what is mixed in here Terracom.tk, look at the dimentions & zones provided for animals & make your own decision. Take your time, search heavy & stick to really interesting & not standart frogs.

From the other hand group of "standart" D. Leucomelas would be great on this dark roots. Simple but so lovely guys they are!

P.S. please do not strike me hard for mixing propaganda, but this viv looks for me like it could provide different zones & with good & wise planting approach it can be possible to have some †herecy† 
In any case i'm a russian & you can always treat me like a †heretic†


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

RNKot said:


> I vote for really group frogs like some Ranitomeya. You'll need species that utilize all space (that crazy beautifull space!) avaliable. Excidobates Mysteriosus, or other activly climbing species. Definitely you need some rare & stunning frogs for such a viv.


mystis are not legal in the US.



RNKot said:


> In any case i'm a russian & you can always treat me like a †heretic†


or a mixing loving communist! 

i personally think i might look for some sylvatica or histos for a tank like that

james


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

That is some fantastic work! Very impressed! Looking forward to seeing this thing planted and moss covered!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

EricM just put up a bunch of nice Bastis in the classifieds. He is also near you in LA area.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

OOOhh that is beautiful!
I can see some Variabilis in there. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...orthern-highland-southern-varieties-sale.html

And the northerns are Nabors line ...(and BOLD, I might add.)
... so they would feel right at home. LOL 

That is a fantastic set up. I love it!

Cheers,
Todd


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

What's the tree made of? Looks like fiberglass and resin...


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

erlese said:


> what frogs should i put in this?? Fine Spot Azureus D. tinctorius??? or should i get some Brazilian yellow heads??? P. terribilis mints or orange???? Bastimentos ?? Dang.. i dont know..


higher-end frogs for a higher-end tank...so no leucs, azureus, tincs or terribilis. i'd get a colony of pumilio in there.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thats NASTY!!!!!!!(in a good way) Congrats to you and Kudos to Patrick!! Good Luck with everything. Excited to see where it goes with the plants


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

erlese said:


> He did a build for me 5 years ago ( WHICH NEVER WARPED like people said it would) because of the Acrylic factor!


where is the thread for that tank??

Also I for one disagree on the higher end frogs for a higher end tank. I think Azureus and Leucomelas and Terribilis are hands down the best frogs for display tanks. I mean common, there is a reason that the "Blue Dart frog" got soo many of us into the hobby in the first place. . . Its an awesome frog!! Least we can do is pay a little respect to the O so common and inexpensive azureus, and put a group of them in a bad ass tank like that!! just my 2


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> where is the thread for that tank??
> 
> Also I for one disagree on the higher end frogs for a higher end tank. I think Azureus and Leucomelas and Terribilis are hands down the best frogs for display tanks. I mean common, there is a reason that the "Blue Dart frog" got soo many of us into the hobby in the first place. . . Its an awesome frog!! Least we can do is pay a little respect to the O so common and inexpensive azureus, and put a group of them in a bad ass tank like that!! just my 2


DAMN.. thats true.. the " Blue Dart Frog" did get me in the hobby.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

great set up!


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

JeremyHuff said:


> EricM just put up a bunch of nice Bastis in the classifieds. He is also near you in LA area.


NICE.. thanks !!!


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

I have to agree with Redeyetroyfrog. This tank is screaming azureus.


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Regardless of the price or rarity of the frog, I would say go with whatever will best utilize the space and the artistry of that fantastic tank! I think a group of something smaller and arboreal would be great.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

dendrobates said:


> I have to agree with Redeyetroyfrog. This tank is screaming azureus.


it does not scream terrestrial frog.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

dfrmav said:


> it does not scream terrestrial frog.



I speak from my experiences only, and I have discovered one thing....All of my tincotorius are not terrestrial....they climb all over the place. Especially when They have a tank 24" tall or more. Ive talked to quite a few other tinc keepers and they have said the same.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Terrestrial and arboreal get thrown around quite a bit. These frogs live in forests with trees that are 50-100 feet tall (random numbers to illustrate my point). Terrestrial does not mean they wont move 6 inches away from the ground. 2-3 feet from ground level is still terrestrial. Going off of purely book knowledge, the difference is where they breed and sleep, and go to for cover. 

Jake


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

right . . . i get that this tank here is 48" tall and I'm guaranteeing if tincs were in this tank you'd see them up at the top quite often...

on a side note I see dfrmav's point The tank itself seems like the planting would be bromeliad based tank, which there for could be used better for breeding sites for thumbs or pums. But thats not to say tincs would not lay in bromeliads as well. Either way whatever frog you decide to put in here Im sure it will look great. These are just my 2 cents not right or wrong. Obviously Im bias twds the larger frogs because thats what i work with and thats what I like


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

The architect of this tank thought outside the box... Awesome


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

This is awesome. Subscribed.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

That is an amazing tank....Congrats.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

wooow patrick really went all out on that design! That tree is one of the best hands down!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice tank! The little pool is awesome! Some killifish would be neat. I'm very curious about the process he did tho.
You know if he sculpted the tree, molded than casted. Or carved the tree, sealed, then painted? Nonetheless it looked like a lot of tedious time sculpting/carving.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Any updates with plants?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Definitly gonna see how this ones coming together. Oh, by the way, THIS TANK IS 200 FREAKIN' GALLONS(Tank Volume)!! FREAKIN' HUGE!!


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

JeremyHuff said:


> Any updates with plants?




I ordered 400.00 worth of supplies and plants. I'm sorry It's taking long. It's suppose to show this week. 
I'm thinking of regular ABG mix ( in between the roots of the tree) sprintails, leaf litter.

What moss and other plants you recommend?? Broms for sure..


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Java moss is really easy to grow, and grows great on wood, riccia could also be awesome though it seems a bit harder to grow than java.


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

frog dude said:


> Definitly gonna see how this ones coming together. Oh, by the way, THIS TANK IS 200 FREAKIN' GALLONS(Tank Volume)!! FREAKIN' HUGE!!




That is crazy space when you spell it out like that. This tank is almost here. 
Once It's planted. Which I'm going to have everyone here give me ideas. On what plants they would like to see. Its not that ( I'm not creative ) I have 7 other tanks I did on my own and proud of.

My dream tank would be to have people on dendroboard throw me ideas on the next custom build tank. And take all ideas and turn it in a " Dendroboard Build " I'm starting a post on that.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

there are many kinds of moss that would work. Java, sheet, pillow, ect, ect, ect. there not very expensive either. by the way, a dendroboard bilt viv sound awesome. I'm supprised that nobody came up with that before you.


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry it has taken me so long to get photos up. Work has been so busy!! here are some photos. I have another 5 or 6 plants to go and then will let it grown in for the next 3 motnhs or so. 

8 benedicta frogs are coming this monday and will be in this.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

mount broms, dont plant them 

james


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I vote More Broms! looks good so far tho!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That's going to look great all planted! Love it.

I agree with the broms, though. See if you can attach some to that cool buttress.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

that tank is awesome, can't wait to see the inhabitants you choose


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

I would like to mount 5 Broms ... But ... On the buttress .. how would I do it ?? Some mounting tips... I'm not good with plants unfortunately.


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

james67 said:


> mount broms, dont plant them
> 
> james



What are good ways to mount them without distroying the brom or having them fall over after you mount them?? My planting emulate really stink.. ill be honest.. LOL. I have a set of 10 Broms coming./ on top of these..


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm I think I'd try super gluing them and holding them in place until the glue sets with string tied around the stump. I dunno. Hopefully some other folks have ideas.

Well I see that you can't go all the way around the buttress with string. I'll keep thinking


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I use Liquid Nail and it works great.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> I use Liquid Nail and it works great.


in many states they changed the formulation on liquid nails (this stuff is white, while I think the older formula was gray) and it absolutely sucks for mounting plants. More creamy, than tacky, and takes for ever to dry, even in moderate humidity


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

more photos... moved things around a bit. I have 10 more Broms coming.

8 R. benedicta are going this. they arrive monday. so I better start " mounting"...lol... no... not that type of mounting perverts ;-)


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

*WOW.* This tank looks amazing!

btw, what is the tiny greyish plant in the center of this pic?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

8 R. benedicta, those are on my top 10


----------



## FRISCHFROGS (Jan 15, 2012)

You found someone to ship on sunday for monday delivery! That's great but very unusual. Good luck on the delivery.
Nice tank! Congrats on it being delivered in one piece.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i wasnt trying to be rude with the last post. i want to see your broms living healthily in their proper environment . planting them, as they are, almost always results in rot, killing the plant.

if possible the easiest method would be to pin them to the attachment site using wire, tooth pics, etc.
its also possible to use staples on hard surfaces, whether it be from a staple gun, or electrical staples, and holes can be drilled to accommodate staples in particularly hard items. 

adhesives work great though. ive used hot glue in the past, on surfaces too hard to pin to, with decent success. it seems sort of hit or miss as far as lasting long enough for the plant to hold itself, though. 

james


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

james67 said:


> i wasnt trying to be rude with the last post. i want to see your broms living healthily in their proper environment . planting them, as they are, almost always results in rot, killing the plant.
> 
> if possible the easiest method would be to pin them to the attachment site using wire, tooth pics, etc.
> its also possible to use staples on hard surfaces, whether it be from a staple gun, or electrical staples, and holes can be drilled to accommodate staples in particularly hard items.
> ...



You were not rude at all... Hey.. I'm NEVER THE TYPE. To get easily offended.. LOL. .. I need everyone's opinion.. I'm one of those types. I rather have advice and follow it. to be honest.. my planting skills suck.. LOL... So i better listen to the pros on dendroboard. . I removed the one brom and relocated it. The ten other ones are coming in four days.


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

flyingSquirrel said:


> *WOW.* This tank looks amazing!
> 
> btw, what is the tiny greyish plant in the center of this pic?


That is a .... Oh boy.... I forgot.... Joke... Pilea glauca

Even better. I will put the link on here for you. ( third last )


New England Herpetoculture LLC - Vines & Trailing Plants


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

FRISCHFROGS said:


> You found someone to ship on sunday for monday delivery! That's great but very unusual. Good luck on the delivery.
> Nice tank! Congrats on it being delivered in one piece.




I meant Tuesday ....... Arrrhh.... Typing from an Android phone sucks...... LOL.. its the Damn Auto correct.. I actually typed an email to my mother on my android..it changed the word " whole " in " Whore" .. talk about . Oooopps.......


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

If I may... Is that a Ficus pumila on the background? If it is, may I suggest thinking about taking it out and putting in something a little more exotic? Not necessarily even more exotic, just less aggressive. Ficus roots can get into everything, you don't want your expensive display to develop expensive problems a couple years down the line!

I'm sure people here will offer suggestions about replacement plants


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

jacobi said:


> If I may... Is that a Ficus pumila on the background? If it is, may I suggest thinking about taking it out and putting in something a little more exotic? Not necessarily even more exotic, just less aggressive. Ficus roots can get into everything, you don't want your expensive display to develop expensive problems a couple years down the line!
> 
> I'm sure people here will offer suggestions about replacement plants


I was thinking the same thing. Get it out!


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

I am almost done with planting finally!!! the background is growing very nice still after 3 weeks.....so im crossing my fingers and think everything will be " ok" two more broms left for the top left!!! lights are too powerful up at the top to mount any plants on to start out. the airplants are loving it!!! green as hell and growing in such a short time..

whats left:

Two more broms for top left!

Glow in the dark mushroom kit.

3 dendropods

1 thing real vine 

Then just let the tank settle for 3 months. fans in the canopy are running. spring tails and bugs going strong. and all the moss growing in nice


SO : WHAT Oophaga family member should i put in this ????


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That turned out really great! As for what kind of Oophaga, I say whichever is your favorite.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought you had 8 benedicta going in there? For oophaga I would go with Bastimentos


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

Dizzle21 said:


> I thought you had 8 benedicta going in there? For oophaga I would go with Bastimentos


I decided to put my Benedicta in my other tank. they came quicker than i had this thing finished. because i still had too much planting to do.. and move stuff. around. I really want this tank to have a good 2 or 3 month wait time.... to grown in.... ..

so I had a tank done about 4 months ago that was ready for those bendicta. there were so many spring tails and bugs built up. those Benedictas are just eating away!!

Bastis huh.... i guess thats what I will get..


----------



## Sigaw (Apr 3, 2010)

This tank is amazing!

But I'm not feeling that stump/log/thingy you put in there with the broms though.
Looks misplaced compared to the overall feel of the tank and design.


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

here is another photo of the inside


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

Sigaw said:


> This tank is amazing!
> 
> But I'm not feeling that stump/log/thingy you put in there with the broms though.
> Looks misplaced compared to the overall feel of the tank and design.



yeah.. its newly planted... so its a bit out of place..( for now). 

when I did the amazon tour!! the guide was leading us. ( like i would know my way around... yeah right.... lol... and i noticed that the jungle doesnt make sense. nothing is maticulous... very random and not cookie cutter.. there are dead logs ... moss growing on them.. buttress trees with dead stumps and other trees knocked over... nothing makes sense in the REAL jungle. the broms were just planted... so they will open up and grow as well in a few months time... they are just pups..

it will look alot better in 2 or 3 months because i seeded the log with two different types of fungus, and i had to seed it with glow in the dark mushrooms.. I couldnt resist and seeded it with moss as well..so.. about 3 or 4 months time.. the log wont even show..this tree fern log is one of the best to encourage moss, and plant grown ( or cork) but a green stump with mushrooms ( yummy... he he.. im almost on a trip already... lol.. ) and broms.


----------



## FRISCHFROGS (Jan 15, 2012)

Your Brom fern tree is great!
Did you make it or order it?


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

Saurian Enterprises, Inc ( they sell those tree fern poles and stumps) they are awesome. tree fern is awesome.. its almost a shoe in that plant life will naturally grown on it. seeded the #$%^ out of it with moss and mushrooms and then mounted all my broms on it..

im dying to see it in 4 or 5 months time when the broms ar growing out of this green stump thing.. lol.. 

now i need a drink....


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I realy like It now! As far as oophaga, I would go with solarte, colon, popa, or cristobal. But I still think a nice group of ranitomeya would look in there!


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

tank is looking great! time for an updated pic? have u decided on frogs yet?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

would really like some sort of details about the construction methods.....love, love that portions are outside the tank...


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

erlese said:


> What are good ways to mount them without distroying the brom or having them fall over after you mount them?? My planting emulate really stink.. ill be honest.. LOL. I have a set of 10 Broms coming./ on top of these..


I used stainless steel wire and sphagnum. Just get a wad of sphagnum and put it around the base and just stick the brom into the tree. The wire is so thin it won't create any big holes at all....unlike my other broms I just stuck the stolon into the background haha 
Eventually the brom will root itself to the tree and you can remove the wire and pick off the sphagnum.


----------



## shiloh (Nov 28, 2012)

So awesome. I'm jealous but building the tank is the fun part!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

You know what sucks about that $8,000 background? It is going to get covered with plants and overgrown with moss and it will look just like all the rest of our $20 to $50 jobs. Cool idea though!


----------

